
FBI Agents Visit Second Life - pg
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/04/g-men-visit-second-life-casinos-stay-for-the-brothels/
======
JMiao
I'm curious what names the FBI agents took. I believe SL still uses a list of
pre-selected sirnames that users may choose from, i.e. my SL name is
"Bonaventure Tackleberry."

This should be fun.

------
staunch
Second Life needs their "Neo".

------
zkinion
Feds == evil.

:(

